# North mosquito lagoon???



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

Haven't been on the water in quite sometime. Wanting to head up there tomorrow since I finally have a day off work. How's the fishing? I saw it's suppose to be pretty windy tomorrow but if the fishing has been pretty good I wouldn't mind making it a trip. If anyone's had luck or wouldn't mind sharing a region that's been decent as of late. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Haven't been on the water in quite sometime. Wanting to head up there tomorrow since I finally have a day off work. How's the fishing? I saw it's suppose to be pretty windy tomorrow but if the fishing has been pretty good I wouldn't mind making it a trip. If anyone's had luck or wouldn't mind sharing a region that's been decent as of late. Thanks in advance.


Fished the North Lagoon on Saturday and found a few small schools, but they all had lock jaw. Literally every single flat I pulled up to, had 3-4 boats on it already and it was ungodly how many boats were out there. There is the Bossman tourney this coming Saturday, so expect to have a ton of boats burning the flats and completely screwing the fishing up for everyone this whole week. I would suggest either going very far south in ML or even fishing the IRL.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would personally try the IRL instead. I counted endless roamers and a few schools north of Haulover. Took a bit of work to get them to eat but had some decent success. The south end of the Lagoon was a early morning bust..


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

I want to go up north because I know the area a little better and there's always areas with wind protection. I'm hoping since its a Tuesday there won't be so many people. Did you throw any cut bait at them or was it all artificial? And thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I haven't been having as much luck up north as I used to. I used to fish around Orange Island religiously. Been having much more luck in the P&T. That being said. I fished the Bossman tournament last weekend and had to nice fish weighing in at just over 13lbs. I thought I was for sure going to place 2nd and have a good shot at first. I wasn't that lucky. Got 4th. The 3 boats ahead of me al fished the same spot together. Literally no farther than 50ft apart. The guy that one it has to studs at over 14.5lbs. He had a 7.52lber that was only 26". I can't amagine what he would of weighed closer to 27".. I'm not exactly sure where they were, but I know they were North of the Sea Shore ramp. So they are up there. Just don't know where. lol. I talked to a guide that stopped counting at 47 fish the day before the tourney.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

How about the black drum? Wanting to go this weekend but not sure if I need to go further south like scottsmoore area or what? Never caught one and they look like fun!

Had some luck just a little south of Riverbreeze two weeks ago. School of about 30-40 reds that were cooperative for the most part, even got one to eat a crab fly. Stayed away last weekend with the Bossman tourney. Had to be a mess out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

There was 52 boats. So yes it was a mess. I think most of them stayed north for the most part. I've been having a lot of luck with Black Drum on Tiger Shoal. But I'm sure you know how the shoal is... Some times its worth the hassle but most of the time I try to get out there super early. Get a fish or two before the guides show up and the TM start blasting.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> There was 52 boats. So yes it was a mess. I think most of them stayed north for the most part. I've been having a lot of luck with Black Drum on Tiger Shoal. But I'm sure you know how the shoal is... Some times its worth the hassle but most of the time I try to get out there super early. Get a fish or two before the guides show up and the TM start blasting.


There were 52 boats in the bossman tourney?!? I despised it when I thought it was only a dozen  boats or so, but 52?... That's the worst news I've heard all year. How often do these fish displacing tourneys take place?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

5 times a year. Second Saturday of the month, from January-May.


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

> > There was 52 boats. So yes it was a mess. I think most of them stayed north for the most part. I've been having a lot of luck with Black Drum on Tiger Shoal. But I'm sure you know how the shoal is... Some times its worth the hassle but most of the time I try to get out there super early. Get a fish or two before the guides show up and the TM start blasting.
> 
> 
> There were 52 boats in the bossman tourney?!? I despised it when I thought it was only a dozen  boats or so, but 52?... That's the worst news I've heard all year. How often do these fish displacing tourneys take place?


Based on the number of fish you catch, I don't think they are effecting your areas. That being said, I can't stand those flat runners either.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I watched the sunrise from the south end of the PNT yesterday morning. My FF showed 48F, and I never saw a fish. No minnows, no rays, not even a mullet.




Moved to the west to find the dead zone contunued with pelicans tightly huddled on the exposed bar.  Same chit at GB.

Everything north of that was covered with boats that I'm assuming knew better than to waste gas going south. Water was 50F.

Poled around Shotgun to see nothing, but I did see a few mullet for some sign of life. With the lower water I couldn't get my Dolphin into areas I was running my TM just a couple months ago. The good side of that was I didn't see a bunch of humpers running around there either. But of course there was one. A green catamaran type hull. Dude knew exactly what he was doing and where he was going, and didn't come off plane until he had left his mark.

Headed North to somewhere around 3S, when I went into the mangroves with the rising tide towards the West. Found a lower slot red that like my bead chain & marabou fly.



But being a Saturday it wasn't long before another boat comes motoring in with the engine tilted up. So with my new neighbor, the sky turning dark, wind picking up, and rain threatening I headed to JB's.

Had a 2 margarita blackened mahi sandwich lunch and got a fishing report from a stranger. Sun came back out so I went to see if I could confirm the report. Passed quite a few boats headed in on the way and found the flats to have emptied out.

Though visibility was spotty with the clouds coming and going I could not confirm the report I had just received, and left.

For what its worth I slept in today, ate a big breakfast, and worked on stuff I normally save for rainy days.

In other words, I would rather stay home, pay bills and do house work than deal with the weekend BS that is currently going on at the ML.

PS: The bait chunking guides were at JB's cleaning table again with limits for everybody including themselves.


----------

